

Reeder 2 for Mac Public Beta - hswolff
http://reederapp.com/mac/

======
nperez
Well that's a user-unfriendly page.

For those unfamiliar with the app:
[http://reederapp.com/ios/](http://reederapp.com/ios/)

------
cordite
I can only guess that this is an RSS reader or something. But even on the
[http://reederapp.com/ios/](http://reederapp.com/ios/) site, there's nothing
saying "Reeder is a ...."

I finally found some mention of OPML in the changelog on the iOS page.

------
Hansi
Why even bother putting up that page without at least a description +
screenshots? Just skip it...

------
dewey
I switched to newsbeuter a while ago after waiting for the Reeder update way
too long, unfortunately I never figured out a way to setup a proper "open this
in my default browser in the background" shortcut so I guess I'll give Reeder
another shot. I hope the update is coming to the MAS as well. Bought it a
while ago and I'd be hesitant to pay again for a software which was functional
for a year and felt abandoned after the Google Reader shutdown.

~~~
thirdsun
Despite being a long time Reeder fan that used the app daily on the iPad and
happily paid for v2, I recently switched to Mr Reader due to the lack of
Updates and the rather barebones state of Reeder since v2. Unless I missed
something very obvious there wasn't even back/forward navigation when
navigating a web view in Reeder.

While Mr Reader's design isn't quite as clean and I preferred Reeders sliding
panels/views, it's as rich in features as a daily user could hope. Especially
when it comes to supported third party services and apps. There are in fact a
dozen third party that you can choose from in Mr Reader for iPad.

------
ihuman
Since it doesn't say on the website, it currently supports Feedbin, Feedly,
Feed Wrangler, Feaver, Readability, and a locally stored feed list.

Also, here is an article talking about it (and showing images of it), if
that's your thing: [http://www.macstories.net/news/reeder-2-for-mac-public-
beta-...](http://www.macstories.net/news/reeder-2-for-mac-public-beta-now-
available/)

------
jipumarino
I've been using ReadKit ([http://readkitapp.com](http://readkitapp.com)) for a
while. It's very similar to Reeder, it supports a lot of services for syncing
and works flawlessly. As a long time Reeder user in Mac and iPhone, I'll be
giving it another chance, though.

------
trustfundbaby
NewsBlur Support would be nice. Also support for immediately loading the page
linked to in the rss is a feature I've been asking for since v1 ... would be
cool to see that included.

Otherwise, I'm just glad to have a desktop RSS tool again :)

------
azeemsola
Former readkit/feedly user here. This is definitely an upgrade for me. It has
an awesome article view, and way better interaction animations. Almost
perfect.

------
k-mcgrady
Just downloaded it. No support for Digg Reader which has become my RSS reader
of choice since Google Reader was shutdown.

~~~
kolev
I also use Digg Reader, but it seems dead. No API, no recent improvements,
gets super slow when you keep scrolling down... Almost a year later and we
don't have anything that comes close to Google Reader's speed and usefulness!

~~~
k-mcgrady
True. It's actually not too bad for me but I only have a few feeds (maybe
around 10) that I keep in it. After the demise of Google Reader I reduced how
many I subscribed too.

~~~
kolev
I have hundreds of feeds. If I don't keep up reading several times a day,
scrolling down becomes impossible due to the exponentially increasing slowness
on both latest Chrome and Firefox, so, I can't really catch up with updates.
Never ever had such issues on Google Reader!

------
stvchu
formly reeder user, then readkit..now trying reeder 2.. seems more smoothly
than readkit.. BTW, open in chrome service is disabled, I can't toggle it,
hope enable it soon..

------
kiliankoe
Oh thank god it's back! Missing Reeder thanks to GReader dying made the entire
thing so much worse. I never got used to running TinyTinyRSS.

